# Mistress



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

I intend to ask Elvira, Mistress of the Dark, for her hand in marriage.
Wish me luck.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good luck Bram Bones


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

*stomps foot*

Bram, you loathesome, four-flushing rake-hell of a cad! 

*smacks Bram in the face with a glove*


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Get in line.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Bram Bones said:


> I intend to ask Elvira, Mistress of the Dark, for her hand in marriage.
> Wish me luck.


So Bram - What brings this on?


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Is she still in a war with Cher for the title of World's Oldest Skank?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

And you shall marry her and change her name forever to Elvira Bones, no longer a mistress but a 'happy home maker of the dark'.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Skank?

I'll have you know she makes the best brisket.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

It turns out that you were right about her.
Before I could ask, she took me out to lunch at a diner and made sure people were around. Then she broke up with me. I should have seen it coming.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

is this thread for real?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think you were after her senior citizen benefits anyway.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

It's too painful to talk about now.
The wound's too fresh.

I need time.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

There, there...

*hands Bram a Kleenex*


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

First she smacks me in the face with a glove, and now she hands me a kleenex.
I just don't understand women.

Maybe Elvira will take me back.


----------

